
Blockchain and the Law: The Rule of Code - raleighm
https://cyber.harvard.edu/events/2018/04/DeFilippi
======
criddell
There was a recent story about potential poisoning of the blockchain. If a
prankster embeds some illegal content in the blockchain, would having a copy
of the blockchain be illegal? I read a few stories about it but never saw any
legal analysis.

Is there a way to do a consensual removal of poisoned blocks?

------
jeffschofield
This is what I've been pondering about in regards to general decentralization.
For instance, I see the pieces of a decentralized version of YouTube laying
around waiting to be put together, but I know such a platform could easily
lend itself to piracy without some sort of regulation.

I do not understand enough about regulatory systems to confidently suggest a
solution but I am excited to read and hear what others think about this.

~~~
armenarmen
[https://d.tube/](https://d.tube/) is a decentralized version of YouTube. I'm
not active there, but from what little ive seen it's mainly OC

~~~
sharemywin
How does it handle child porn and terrorist beheading? I don't really want my
kids watching it. Let alone kids gaming videos that cuss too much. To me
youtube doesn't do enough to manage it's content.

~~~
hobofan
Downvote it. It won't disappear, but it then shouldn't appear organically
(sidebar suggestions etc.) anymore.

~~~
acdha
Is that a joke? It’s grossly inadequate for handling distasteful but legal
material (remember GamerGate?), let alone actual illegal content. The people
who want it (or their bots) are far more likely to upvote things in greater
number than everyone else is to seek it out for downvoting.

------
WhoIsSatoshi
strongly welcome this type of content, and this kind of talk - there are many
unknowns and we are oft running wild with something that should benefit from a
better integration with the legal system - for the outside legal boundaries,
and for the inner integration with a world that still hears "Magic-Internet-
Money" every time someone mentions Bitcoin

------
bdcravens
This is just a signup form for an upcoming streamed talk. No real content
here.

